# ماذا تعلم عن زهرة الياسمين ؟!!!!



## Ferrari (31 أغسطس 2008)

الياسمين




زيت الياسمين 





1  - هل تعلم ان زيت الياسمين يستخدم في صناعة أفخر أنواع العطور 

والروائح والكولونيات واللوسيونات .. 

2 - هل تعلم ان زيت الياسمين يدخل في معظم مستحضرات التجميل 

مثل مساحيق الوجه وصابون الوجه وغيرها ... 

3 - هل تعلم ان زيت الياسمين يستخدم في تغطية روائح المبيدات الحشرية !

التي تستخدم في صورة رذاذ خاصة الحشرات المنزلية كالذباب والبعوض ..






أزهار الياسمين​ 


1 - هل تعلم ان زهره الياسمين يفيد في الطب الشعبي 

في تخفيف الآم الكبد الناتجة من التهاب 

و التقيحات الجلدية والحروق والآم المعدة والأمعاء وصداع الرأس نتيجة ضربة الشمس المحرقة ..

2- هل تعلم ان زهره الياسمين تفيد الآلام المفصلية نتيجة كسر العظام ..

 3 - هل تعلم ان زهره الياسمين تستعمل في طرد البلغم ووقف النزيف الدموي من الرحم .. 

4 - هل تعلم ان زهره الياسمين تفيد في إزالة الكلف الجلدي ..

5 - هل تعلم ان زهره الياسمين تعمل على تخفيف الآم المفاصل 

نتيجة الإصابة بمرض الروماتيزم والصداع المزمن ..

6 - هل تعلم ان زهره الياسمين تستخدم في الصناعات الغذائية

كمواد مكسبة للطعم والرائحة اللازمة لصناعة الحلوى ومنتجات الجيلي ..




أوراق نبات الياسمين​ 

- هل تعلم ان اوراق الياسمين تفيد في علاج مرض النقرس

وأنواع الروماتيزم المختلفة عند تناول مسحوقها أو منقوعها المائي




م
ن
ق
و
ل
​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أغسطس 2008)

ferrari قال:


> الياسمين
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*لا والله ما نعرفها

مشكور معلومات مفيدة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح


*​


----------



## Ferrari (31 أغسطس 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *لا والله ما نعرفها
> 
> مشكور معلومات مفيدة
> ربنا يباركك
> ...



شكراً اخ كليم على مرورك

الرب يباركك

سلام ونعمة

​


----------



## قلم حر (1 سبتمبر 2008)

معلومات جديده جدا , و مذهله .
شكرا فيراري !
فورزا فيراري .


----------



## the servant (1 سبتمبر 2008)

هل تعلم ان زيت الياسمين يستخدم في تغطية روائح المبيدات الحشرية !​
موضوع رائع اخونا العزيز ومعلومات قيمة صدقني اول مرة اعرفها


سلام ونعمة


----------



## جيلان (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع فيرارى و معلومات قيمة
شكرا يا فندم*


----------



## Ferrari (1 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> معلومات جديده جدا , و مذهله .
> شكرا فيراري !
> فورزا فيراري .



شكرا لك على ردك الجميل والمرور الاجمل

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك

​


----------



## Ferrari (1 سبتمبر 2008)

the servant قال:


> هل تعلم ان زيت الياسمين يستخدم في تغطية روائح المبيدات الحشرية !​
> موضوع رائع اخونا العزيز ومعلومات قيمة صدقني اول مرة اعرفها
> 
> 
> سلام ونعمة




شكرا لك اخى الحبيب سرفنت نورت الموضوع

بردك ومشركتك الجميلة

الرب يباركك ويبارك خدمتك

سلام المسيح​


----------



## Ferrari (1 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *موضوع رائع فيرارى و معلومات قيمة
> شكرا يا فندم*



انا اللى متشكر اختى جيلان على ردك المشجع

الرب يحافظ عليكى ويباركِك​


----------



## marmarr (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*الموضوع جميل جدا وفى معلومات اول مره اعرفها ميرسى جدا ليك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرررسى على المعلومات الجديد ة  يا Ferrari وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Ferrari (1 سبتمبر 2008)

marmarr قال:


> *الموضوع جميل جدا وفى معلومات اول مره اعرفها ميرسى جدا ليك *



مرسي ليكى اختى على مروريك 

نورتى الموضوع

الرب يبارك حياتك

​


----------



## Ferrari (1 سبتمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى على المعلومات الجديد ة  يا ferrari وربنا يباركك​*




مرسي ليك يا اخت دونا على ردك الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك

​


----------



## dodi lover (1 سبتمبر 2008)

ياااااااااااااااة
دة الواحد ما كنش يعرف حاجة على الياسمين خالص
ميرسى ليك يا فرارى


----------



## Ferrari (2 سبتمبر 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> ياااااااااااااااة
> دة الواحد ما كنش يعرف حاجة على الياسمين خالص
> ميرسى ليك يا فرارى



ههههههههههههههههه دلوقت عرف بقى هههههههههههه

شكراً خالص على المشاركة الجميلة 

نورت الموضوع
​


----------



## yerigagarin (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*معلومات مفيده فعلا
شكرا لمجهودك
بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## Ferrari (2 سبتمبر 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *معلومات مفيده فعلا
> شكرا لمجهودك
> بارك الله فيك
> *​



ربنا يخليك شرفتنى وشكرا على تشجيعك

ونورت الموضوع

​


----------

